# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Socijalno poduzetništvo

## ekoi

Čitam o tome zadnje vrijeme, nije mi jasno u praksi u RH kako se osniva socijalno poduzetništvo - kroz d.o.o. ili može i kroz obrt i neprofitne udruge?
Ima li osnivač, tj. vlasnik ikakvu pravnu, poreznu i dr. olakšicu ili prednost, beneficije pred klasičnim poduzetništvom ili je stvar jedino u tome da radiš nešto dobro za zajednicu a pri tome možeš nešto i zaraditi pa se zoveš socijalnim poduzetnikom, u biti je sve ostalo isto?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ekoi

Možda ova tema i ne pripada ovdje, no svejedno se čudim da nitko nigdje ništa nije odgovorio?

Zar nije i RODA u vodama socijalnog poduzetništva?

----------


## ivarica

ekoi, o ovoj temi znam puno, jer sam i sudjelovala u razvoju rodina drzustvenoga poduzetnistva
ali nemam vremena pisati na forumu

ako si iz zg, mozemo li se dogovoriti da dodjes jedan dan do nas u ured? posudit cemo li literaturu koju imamo, popricati o modelima


u ovom trenutku poreznih i slicnih olaksica za drustvena poduzeca nema

----------


## ekoi

možemo se dogovoriti, dapače, bila bih jako zahvalna na svakoj informaciji. kada vam odgovara da dođem?

----------


## ivarica

> možemo se dogovoriti, dapače, bila bih jako zahvalna na svakoj informaciji. kada vam odgovara da dođem?


javi mi se u pon, ut mailom
roda at roda.hr

pa cemo vidjeti kad je najmanja guzva

pozz
ivana

----------


## ekoi

budem, puno hvala  :Smile:

----------

